# Itchy Ears - Need Advice!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Georgia Hunter said:


> ... *She seems very irritated and will scratch her ears with her paws, rub her head in the snow or on the furniture, and moan while doing so* (I imagine the relief feels good and that's why she moans). Here's the thing though; there are no obvious signs of infection or otherwise - no discharge, no dryness, no broken skin or rashes, no odor. They ARE a little bit red, but if she wasn't itching, I wouldn't think the colour they are is a big deal at all.
> She is not constantly tormented by this itch; it really only happens once every day or two, and it seems to come in waves - she will shake her head and kind of go a bit nuts trying to itch her ears, just for a few minutes, then she's right back to her happy self again!
> 
> *This morning I was actually awoken by her moaning and scratching* (she sleeps on the floor at the end of my bed), and I just think it's definitely time to do something about this.
> I adopted her on February 11th and this periodic itching started about three weeks ago, so about a month after coming to live with me. ...


Not sure what part of Georgia you're in but that is probably when the cedar and tree pollen started. Think about it. If she did fine with you for the first month, it's probably not the food unless you changed it after a month. It's most likely seasonal allergies. 

Try a 24 hour claritin or zyrtec tablet once a day and see if that helps. Not the kind with sudafed in it, just the plain allergy medication. 

Please give her some ear drops if it gave her relief before, she sounds miserable. If your ears were itching and driving you nuts periodically during the day, especially when you wake up, wouldn't you want someone to take you to the doctor to get relief?


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I would go to the vet and discuss. Could be food allergies, bugs, environmental allergies...


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Mar 30, 2017)

My name is Georgia! That's not where I live. I live in Canada.

Also, as I said in my initial post - it is absolutely not a constant itch; it is periodic. It comes about once per day, and goes away after a few minutes. Trust me, I was either taking her to or calling the vet so often (when she was healing from her spay) that I realized I was starting to become one of *those* people. It's not that I am avoiding getting her care by any means. I just don't necessarily think it's something that cannot be treated WITHOUT a vet at this point. She is not miserable; I would never let her suffer. 

I like how I asked for advice OTHER than taking her to the vet and the two people to comment both suggested the vet - heehee. I am currently sitting at work unable to do anything for her at this moment anyway, so what is the harm in getting some alternate suggestions, hmm? 

Nothing about her routine, food, meals, has changed - but the season sure has - right around this time-frame too; the weather has become increasingly warmer, the snow has melted, grass and old leaves are becoming uncovered... Perhaps it is spring allergies - maybe I will try something for allergies for a couple of days and see how that goes.

Thanks for your suggestions and for taking the time to reach out! Much appreciated.


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Mar 30, 2017)

I should added that I HAVE been giving her the ear drops again. I also tried coconut oil when I went home for lunch today. She is not miserable! She's happy and loving and completely fine. I think I may have made her itch sound worse than it actually appears. 

I just hoped someone would say, "oh - my dog's ears were itchy, I took him to the vet and spent a million bucks - turns out I could have just used [cheap medication] the whole time!".

When she was in for her spay, the vets noticed her eyes were red and sent her home with $75.00 eye drops. What were they? Voltaren. A common drug store brand which I could have purchased for more like $8.00. You see where I am going with this?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I know you want other solutions, but honestly, I would take her to the vet. My dog was troubled by his ears earlier this year. They weren't red and didn't smell, and he only scratched periodically. I took him to the vet when one of them became a bit red, and the problem turned out to be a deep-seated infection that required two weeks of antibiotic drops to shift. If I'd consulted earlier, it might have been easier to get rid of it.

Scratching and head-shaking can also cause hematomas of the ear, and believe me, you want to avoid that if you can. My last golden got one, and it was very, very difficult to deal with. I was one of the lucky few; cortisone injections into the hematoma worked, leaving only minor ridging on the ear. Other people have had to resort to costly surgeries. Since that experience, I've always taken quick action to deal with ear scratching, to avoid the possibility of a hematoma. Once is enough!

Good luck, hope you can get it sorted quickly.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Ceegee. I have a 2 year old golden who was occasionally shaking his head and rubbing his ears. I checked them and they did not seem dirty and were only slightly red. I assumed it was because he had some type of environmental allergy and I decided to wait a week and see what would happen as he had an appointment for his vaccinations in a week any way. When I took Bailey in the vet found that he had a horrible ear infection. It was not visible to me as I was lacking the proper equipment to fully see his ear canal. Turned out that it was an infection of his inner ear and it took several months for it to completely clear up. Sometimes it is better to look like one of "those" dog moms than to look for other solutions. I am not saying that you are uncaring at all regarding your dog (who is, by the way, beautiful) only that sometimes the infection is so far in the ear that there are not any signs visible to us dog parents. Also a vet should be able to give you some sort of idea of whether or not it might be an allergy to food or possibly the environment. I know that here in MN this year the allergy season has begun a lot earlier than usual for those who are allergic to tree pollen.


----------



## Tori (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a dog with itchy ears as well. I bought Zymox 1% from Amazon and after a bath I put a couple drops in each ear. Abby will get an infection after a bath after a couple days from water. I found Zymox .5% at Petsmart but I think the 1% works better!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Vet first, I had a visit that turned out their was an itty bitty little seed thing down so far it was not visible but caused the same reaction on again off again as it shifted around. I can't image how uncomfortable that must have been for my dog.

It could be food, Sparkles was allergic to chicken, seasonal allergies or even a yeast infection that has not yet gotten a hold yet. Most vets if you ask will tell you if there are over the counter versions that will cost you less especially if it looks like a long term condition. If they don't or refuse it may be nothing works as well or you need to find a vet that is more willing to work with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My golden KayCed had a deep ear infection. No redness, no smell, no "gunmk". I ahd no idea she had it until she had a Vertigo Episode which I thought was a seizure. Rushed her to the vet, described what had happened, he said it was not a seizure, but the VG and put her on antibiotic drops. I felt so bad because I had no idea she had that infection. Usually with ear infections my dogs had red ears and their smelled like beer to me. Not this time with that very deep infection. So I do think you should take that beautiful girl to the vet just to make sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, you won't get the answer you are looking for, because the only way you will know if she has an ear infection is to take her to the vet to have them look in her ears. 

If it's not an infection, it still could be allergies which the vet can help you deal with.

Sorry, no quick remedies without knowing what you are dealing with.


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Mar 30, 2017)

*Okokok!*

Ok - officially terrified from reading your comments! 
So, I just want to reiterate that it is not this intense, relentless itch that I may be making it out to seem like - it's just once in a while. I did try coconut oil since my first post; and she seems FINE! She has been fine --- fine enough that I even forgot I posted this request for advice! 
However, I did just notice last night that she has brown flecks inside her ears. Definitely time to take her. I have already made an appointment for tomorrow evening upon seeing this. 
In the mean time, rest assured that she is not going crazy itching, she seems perfectly fine - the only sign of any issue now is those brown flecks (I have read all about what they COULD mean, and that just makes me more afraid for her. Google is not your friend when it comes to health "advice"!).

I do appreciate everyone's attention and concern - I get it. Thank you everyone! 

P.S. you all have such beautiful Goldens!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok Georgia from Canada  I am glad you made the appointment. I hope you will come back and update your thread so we know how it's going. Your thread could be very helpful to someone in the future or someone who is too reserved to post their questions publicly. Fingers crossed that your solutions are simple, effective and dirt cheap


----------

